# Gotta love Star Trek



## Derick (30/4/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (30/4/15)

Reminds me of this one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/18)

Me on the Enterprise with a REO Grand and a Woodvil!


----------



## blujeenz (22/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Me on the Enterprise with a REO Grand and a Woodvil!
> View attachment 129983


Perhaps if you tucked your pants into your boots, you'd fit in somewhat better.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stillwaters (23/4/18)

blujeenz said:


> Perhaps if you tucked your pants into your boots, you'd fit in somewhat better.


Wouldn't be wise tucking those pants into any boots... unless he was wearing thigh high boots with stiletto heels 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

